# Food fads



## gail1 (Mar 2, 2011)

do you ever go thou a phase when you go nuts on a certain food for me right now its Sushi and i have just discovered mozzarella cheese mmmm. anyone else got one they are willing to share?
gail


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 2, 2011)

To be honest I am a bottomless pit and will eat/try anything........but I have to say that sushi, only tried recently is marvelous......


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 2, 2011)

I really love sushi too and was absolutely chuffed to find M&S doing a brown rice one. It was very nice. I had a real fancy for some ginger biscuits recently, but managed to resist it and next door's banoffee pies as well. But what I's really like just now is a rare steak and a baked potato with lashings of mushrooms and dripping in butter. Sigh.


----------



## gail1 (Mar 2, 2011)

> sushi  ginger biscuits recently, but managed to resist it and next door's banoffee pies as well. But what I's really like just now is a rare steak and a baked potato with lashings of mushrooms and dripping in butter. Sigh.



MMMMMMMMMM


----------



## lanzlady (Mar 3, 2011)

gail1 said:


> do you ever go thou a phase when you go nuts on a certain food for me right now its Sushi and i have just discovered mozzarella cheese mmmm. anyone else got one they are willing to share?
> gail



Mine is cheese even the blue cheese never used to eat it now can't get enough what causes this change?




Lanz


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 3, 2011)

rather aptly - I'm nuts on nuts at the mo!


----------



## D_G (Mar 4, 2011)

Pork scratchings!!! carb free but loaded with fat lol

Also easter egg chocolate.....just somehow tastes sooo much better than regular chocolate!


----------



## scanz (Mar 4, 2011)

D_G said:


> Also easter egg chocolate.....just somehow tastes sooo much better than regular chocolate!


I've always thought this as well. 

I'll be staying clear of the Easter Eggs this year though, I just know that if I have just a tiny bit i'll end up eating a whole one within seconds and then buying the cheap left overs the week after Easter lol.

I can't stop eating nuts at the moment; brazil, hazel, wal and almonds.


----------



## kitten (Mar 4, 2011)

tea! can not survive without my tea!
at the moment im into cherries massiv
ely and leerdammer cheese.
ooh and i LOVE LOVE LOVE soy sauce hehe xx


----------



## fruitloaf (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm also a big cheese fan, my fav snack at the moment is a slice of vintage cheddar on a cream cracker  I'm also addicted to Rachel's organic low fat rhubarb yoghurt - honestly if I had a fridge full I would quite happily eat my way through the lot without stopping


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm currently going through a peanuts phase at the moment. Jumbo ones.

I sieve out as much salt as I can.

Washed down with lashings of tea.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 5, 2011)

fruitloaf said:


> I'm also a big cheese fan, my fav snack at the moment is a slice of vintage cheddar on a cream cracker  I'm also addicted to Rachel's organic low fat rhubarb yoghurt - honestly if I had a fridge full I would quite happily eat my way through the lot without stopping



Mum likes the rachels yoghurt toio - I rather like the yogosan from lidl! - wish they did more flavours and smaller tubs though!

Rather like dairylea dunkers too!


----------



## dizzielizzie (Mar 6, 2011)

*I love tea*

Tea about 12 a day, peanut butter is my thing at the mo, but a month ago it was quorn sausages, oh and ive fallen in love with strawberries again
x


----------



## lanzlady (Mar 8, 2011)

*cheese*

Oh dear can't stop this cheese thing any ideas what's happening? I am now on Norway camembert 30g 85calories I did weigh it but took another slice



Lanz


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 8, 2011)

At the moment its walnuts, chai tea and cheese on toast with worcestershire sauce - not all together obviously


----------



## scanz (Mar 8, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> At the moment its walnuts, chai tea and cheese on toast with worcestershire sauce - not all together obviously


I think you should try them all together


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 9, 2011)

Jessica and I both love sushi, we get it at Tescos which is just basic sushi.  We went to Yo Sushi after our last clinic appointment in London.  OMG how expensive is it?   We didn't have that much and it was ?57 odd for me, Jessica and my mum who only had two dishes.  We didn't even have the two most expensive colours.   It was all very delicious though and thoroughly recommend it.

We also both love seafood - shellfish, ie cockles, whelks, winkles, oysters (me) and mussels etc

Yummy

Plus I love marmite


----------



## Silmarillion (Sep 7, 2014)

Be careful with sushi, they often put lots of sugar syrup in the rice to make it sticky


----------



## Kirstah (Oct 2, 2014)

My food fads are atrocious! Beef jerky, sushi and leerdammer (not all at once though) and chow mien noodles.. ugh!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 2, 2014)

I eat as much Sushi as I can get me mits on. No carbs & good for your brain. (I prob need the help )


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 2, 2014)

I drink tea by the gallon and I love sushi. I can't get enough of either. Raspberries, oooooh!


----------

